# Craigslist ad for Ashford Spinning Wheel NY



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

I just saw this figured I would post for those interested.

Elmira.Corning Region


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks like a goo deal for anyone in the market for one. That is a nice wheel too!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I wish I could afford that!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

K - just keep your eyes open - I got a nice Ashford wheel with extra spools and a bunch of alpaca and sheep's wool for $250 last summer at a yard sale PLUS the lady spent an hour showing me how to spin!!!  You just never know where you will find a good deal.


----------

